# New never used Fuji k guides



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a new never used set of Fuji k guides. They are the stainless frame with alconte ring and the sizes are as follows. 50,40,30,25,20,16,12. I have looked around and locally it will ru about 75 plus tax and same price plus shipping online. I am asking 70 obo with possible trades depending on the item. My number is 8505258149.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Double footed? Single footed?


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Guess that would help also, they are double foot.


----------

